# Galvbay



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I got a question about a NE. I got one on the lathe. Today I got it about 1/4 inch thick or less right now. I knocked some of the bark off the edge. I couldn't find the bark I knocked off. Is there anything I can do to save it now???


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Now what is a NE??


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Natural Edge bowl.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bob...have you given any thought to maybe 'searing' the edge a little with a propane torch...just enough to kinda make it match what's left of the remaining natural edge ?

On my one-and-only pass at turning bowls, that was gonna be my plan (so mebbe it might look like a 'GB Knock-off"..LOL...but I never got to try my idea cuz the whole bowl blew up on the chuck during the process...

Just a thought...and prolly a wierd one....


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I was giving a ne some thought....I was going to play and remove some bark but then either use some stain or dye....make it like bleeding down...just bring the inner color out and around then down the front. Then finish it all with poly to protect it.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I would have to knock off all the rest of the bark to do that. I may try superglue on some bark off another piece of wood and see what that looks like. If not good I will burn the edges then.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Aha !!!! Ah So Grasshopper,now I know and have the answer. I always saturated the bark with CA (super glue) when it got down to about 1/2 inch.

Let it cure good for a few minutes and finish it up.I don't know of any other cure except maybe a poylmer wood stabilizer but that would be a lot of trouble.

dick


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Not sure what to do there Bobby. If you could find the chunk that flew off....glue it with CA. Other than that...you will need to 'adapt' the design. Tort has a good idea with the torch or you could stain/paint with a contrasting color of some sort. Go to the Amercan Woodturners page and look through the gallery. You may come up with a 'fix' of some sort. Good luck!! jim


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Last NE I attempted I knocked off a hunk of bark so I turned it to a partial NE. The end result isn't as nice as a full NE but all in all not completely ugly either. 

Jeff


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Well it was a good ideal but I h ad to make one more pass with the gorge. Knocked a chunk out of the side. So I am going to glue it back and see about using the torch on it.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I'm going to show this but I am not real proud of it. It just didn't work out like I wanted. I was going to trash it and Barbara said keep it. It was also dropped on the floor twice.


----------

